# Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?



## UlliZ (12 März 2006)

Neben eindeutig auf Abzocke eingerichteten Maschen gibt es ja im Netz auch Dinge, die man so oder so sehen kann :roll: 

Grenzwertig ist für mich da die unter dem Schlagwort „gewinnmagnet“ firmierende website.

Auf den ersten Seiten wird geworben mit „Kostenlos gewinnen! – 0,00 EUR - Gewinnspiel-Eintragung für mind. 1 Monat gratis“
Im Text steht dann: „Plus Gewinnspielgarantie: Bei Misserfolg 100,- EUR auf Ihr Konto!“ Und so weiter, ihr kennt das ja, von vielen anderen, ähnlich gelagerten „ich will was gewinnen können“-Seiten.

Erst wenn man einigermaßen weiterblättert findet man dann, was „dahinter“ steckt: Meldet man sich an, soll man einen Vertrag eingehen über automatisches Eintragen der eigenen Daten bei diversen Gewinnspielen, für das man zudem nach dem 1. Monat, der frei sein soll, 2 EUR je Woche, über das Jahr also rund 104 EUR bezahlen soll. Kündigungsmöglichkeiten jederzeit, aber man muß dann für mindestens 6 Monate bezahlen, da deren Abrechnungszyklus 6 Monate beträgt. Ausnahmen: man kündigt innerhalb des Probemonats, oder widerruft binnen 14 Tagen, dann soll es nichts kosten.

Und die Gewinnspielgarantie sieht so aus: nach dem 6 Monate rum sind (und ihr 52 EUR einbezahlt hättet) bekämt ihr 100 EUR ausgezahlt wenn ihr nicht bei mindestens 100 Gewinnspielen angemeldet wurdet. Die naive Erwartung, man bekäme 100 EUR wenn man nichts GEWONNEN hätte (das verstehen Naivlinge unter „Gewinnspielgarantie“) wird im Kleingedruckten schnell zerstreut :evil: 

Hm. Die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes ist zunächst, auf der Homepage, mit keinem Sterbenswörtchen erwähnt. In den FAQs  der erste Hinweis: „GewinnMagnet kostet Sie im ersten Monat - dem Testmonat - tatsächlich garnichts. Danach beginnt Ihre reguläre Mitgliedschaft von mindestens 6 Monaten Dauer zum Preis von nur 2,00 € je Woche. Der Gesamtbetrag wird am Anfang des ersten kostenpflichtigen Monats komfortabel von GewinnMagnet per Lastschrift von Ihrem Konto eingezogen“ (Zitatende, Rechtschreibfehler im Original ebenso). Oh wie nett, dieser Service! Sehr komfortabel, wenn direkt von meinem Konto alles 6 Monate im Voraus eingezogen wird. 
Nach Weiterklicken zur „Anmeldung“ taucht, im Fließtext versteckt, dann noch das Sätzchen „Nach einem kostenlosen Probemonat zahle ich nur 2 Euro pro Woche.“ auf. Immerhin nicht irgendwo unten ganz kleingedruckt, das muß man ja fast schon loben. Sehr groß gedruckt dagegen die Worte „100 Gewinnspiele + 30 x 1 Millionen Euro: GRATIS“ (das Wort GRATIS blinkt auch noch rot/gelb damit es wirklich niemand übersieht).

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da viele unter der Flagge GRATIS ihre Daten abgeben, und sich dann wundern, wenn sie zunächst mit Werbung zugeschüttet werden (von den diversen „Gewinnspielveranstaltern“) und zum krönenden Abschluss dafür nach einiger Zeit auch noch die 6-Monats-Rechnung über 52 EUR automatisch vom Konto abgebucht wird :bigcry: 

Da das Ganze wie gesagt recht grenzwertig ist, traue ich mir noch nicht mal eine Prognose zu, ob bei einer online-Teilnahme ein wirksamer, zur Zahlung von halbjährlich 52 EUR verpflichtender Vertrag zu Stande kommt. Allein das Risiko, dass dies so sein könnte, würde mir ausreichen, um zu empfehlen: *Finger weg *. Es sei denn, ihr habt einen leeren Briefkasten und große e-mail-Serverkapazitäten für viel, viel Werbung und zusätzlich 52 überflüssige Euronen je Halbjahr zu Hause rumliegen  

P.S.: die „Partner-Nummer“ des Links, über den ich diese website entdeckte, war übrigens 198 (bekanntlich bekäme dieser „Partner“ dann einen schönen „Gewinn“ sprich eine Provisionszahlung, wenn ich mich dort angemeldet hätte). Es gibt also viele „Partner“, die euch zu dieser website hinsteuern wollen…


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Sehr gute Info, UlliZ! Lob*

Danke für die gute Erläuterung des Angebotes.
Bin gerade durch eine PopUp hingeführt worden und habe im ersten Augenblick überlegt mitzumachen.
Aber ich bin eh ne arme Sau und muss sparen wo es nur geht.
Deswegen ist es sehr nützlich dass kluge, erfahrene Leute wie Du einen auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen! Danke, mach weiter so.
Gruß, Foshi.


----------



## stieglitz (22 März 2006)

Na, das ist ja mal erfreulich, dass jemand vorher hier vorbei geschaut hat und gewarnt werden konnte.
Die meisten Postings fangen doch so an:

Hilfe, Hilfe wer kann mir Helfen habe grade ne Rechnung gekriegt usw.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2006)

Nicht jeder der hier gewarnt wird, hinterläßt ein Dankeschön . Ich denke es sind mehr als nur einer 
der davon profitiert.

cp


----------



## stieglitz (22 März 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht jeder der hier gewarnt wird, hinterläßt ein Dankeschön . Ich denke es sind mehr als nur einer
> der davon profitiert.
> 
> cp


Um so erfreulicher ist dann so eine Reaktion.  Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, sowas hier schon gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

ICh bedanke mich sehr herzlich bei dir! Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ebenfalls dieses Angebot angenommen, aber auch pflichtgemäß innerhalb von 2 Wochen gekündigt (Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten).
Sprich, es ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden dass man nur an diesem Einen Monat festhält!

mfg ..


----------



## UlliZ (22 März 2006)

*gewinn-Probemonat*



			
				nicht registriert schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich, es ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden dass man nur an diesem Einen Monat festhält!


 Bleibt nur eine Frage: hat sich das Werbe- bzw. Spamaufkommen in Deinem E-mail bzw. Haustürbriefkasten oder Werbeanrufe per Telefon oder SMS merklich erhöht seither? Oder hast Du sogar etwas GEWONNEN?

Bin auch an Erfahrungen von euch "Probenutzern" interessiert...


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Ich bin auch auf das Angebot reingefallen, bin aber noch in der Testphase, könnte also doch Kündigen/widerrufen.
Das habe ich auch am 21.03.06 gemacht und noch keine Bestätigung erhalten.
Wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert??
Sollte ich da nochmal hinterher gehen

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*GewinnMagnet - Probemonat*

Auch mich hat ein Link auf einer anderen Seite hierher gelockt. War auch fast soweit, mich anzumelden, bin aber auf der Suche nach Info - dem Himmel sei Dank - auf Eure Kommentare gestossen. Besten Dank, dass Ihr mich vor dem Irrsinn bewahrt habt, Geld zum Fenster rauszuschmeissen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*gewinnmagnet*

ebenfalls herzlichen dank für die warnung- klingt ja schon verlockend und man wird momentan auch überall damit zugemüllt...


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

Aber kann mal jemand was zum service sagen?
Ich mein, es ist ja nichts neues, dass man ímmer das kleingedruckte mitlesen muss, aber das heißt ja nicht immer, dass der service schlecht ist!
Hat jemand mal was gewonnen in der Testzeit oder später, falls jemand nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt hat?!

Jeff


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*Gewinnmagnet*

Hat denn überhaupt jemand der irgendwie mitgemacht hat schonmal was gewonnen?????


----------



## Wembley (26 März 2006)

Hier etwas zur Bewerbung: So schaut der Text aus, den man auf verschiedenen Seiten findet (meistens als Pop-up) - siehe auch Screenshot



> Sehr geehrter Internet Nutzer,
> 
> *Sie wurden soeben ausgewählt, als Gewinnspieltester "Gewinnmagnet" 30 Tage kostenlos und damit völlig risikofrei zu testen.
> *
> ...



In diesem Fall war es klassik-he*te.com (gehört NICHT den bekannten Brüdern S.), wo man diese Werbung als Popup-Fenster findet. Aber die sind nicht die einzigen. Wenn man bei Google das Suchwort "Gewinnmagnet" eingibt, findet man z.B. eine Wetterseite, welche es schwer hat, zu behaupten, keine geschäftliche Beziehung mit dieser Gewinnseite zu führen. 

Problematisch ist hier, dass dem User suggeriert wird, er sei exklusiv dafür ausgewählt worden, als Tester zu fungieren. Und überhaupt: Was ist das? Ein Gewinnspieltester. Ein neuer Berufszweig? Kriegt man vielleicht Geld dafür, weil man seine Zeit dafür opfert, Gewinnspiele zu testen? Nein, natürlich nicht. Im Gegenteil. Man muss zahlen, wie es oben von UlliZ ausführlich beschreiben wurde. 
Erst recht problematisch ist der Fall, wenn Newsletter für diesen Dienst auf die selbe Art und Weise werben, weil da mögen für den einen oder anderen Formulierungen wie "Sie wurden soeben ausgewählt......." glaubwürdig klingen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (26 März 2006)

Das Popup bewirkt scheinbar ein Werbenetzwerk.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

auch mich habt ihr gerade davor bewahrt auf diesen Nepp reinzufallen...
DANKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall war es klassik-he*te.com (gehört NICHT den bekannten Brüdern S.), wo man diese Werbung als Popup-Fenster findet. Aber die sind nicht die einzigen.


Mir sind die Fenster vorgestern beim Schließen sowohl meines WEB.DE- als auch GMX.NET-accounts entgegen gesprungen.  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Auch ich wurde "gerettet"*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Info. Auch mir hat sich heute dieses Fenster nach dem Besuch der web.de-Seite geöffnet. Auf den ersten Blick schaut es ja ganz verlockend aus, aber durch das natürliche menschliche Mißtrauen (keiner schenkt Dir was!  :lol: ) habe ich mich auf die Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten gemacht und bin auf diesen Threat gestoßen. Danke nochmal und Gruß an alle.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

:bussi: Danke für die Info, klang schon verlockend all diese Gewinnmöglichkeiten!
Gott sei dank hab ich das hier gelesen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Hallo,
habe diese Werbung auch eben entdeckt unter:
Hallo lieber AOL Nutzer, sie wurden ausgewählt......

Nun habe ich die Macke, zuerst mal ein wenig zu googeln, bevor ich mich registriere und promt nach erst mal 20 Werbeseiten für Gewinnmagnet Eure Site gefunden.
Spitze, und danke für die Aufklärung bzw. die Bestätigung meines Misstrauens, so habe ich mir erspart, diesen ganzen kleingedruckten Firlefanz durchzulesen  
Alles Gute


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Danke! wär auch fast reingefallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Danke für die Info. Ich habe auch überlegt mich anzumelden. Meine Zweifel wurden nur nochmal bestätigt. Ich lass die Finger davon.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Hallo, ich schließe mich ebenfalls an. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung, was denn hinter dem gewinnmagneten steckt. So ein Fensterchen  öffnete sich gerade vor meinen Augen und ich wollte schon mal wissen, was dahinter steckt, bevor man blind auf "Weiter" klickt. Ich werde mich da raushalten, jeden Tag bekommt man die Möglichkeit irgendwo mitzumachen, es reicht mir wirklich hin. Nochmals danke.

Gruß
Janka


----------



## Cassandra (5 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Vielen Dank für diese erhellende Erleuchtung! Ich bin in den letztne Tagen auch mehrfahc auf dieses PopUp gestoßen und wurde etwas misstrauisch dabei. Da dacht eich mir, guck doch mal, ob schon jemand damit Erfahrung hat. Und da bin ich hier gelandet 

Nochmal vielen Dank. Du hast mir viel Ärger erspart.

LG
Cassandra


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Hab auch diesem pop up bekommen mir aber gedacht lese besser vorher mal im netz ob dazu was steht und vielen dank für die warnung 

lay


----------



## EX-Taro (9 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Hallo Leute
Ja ja, das ist schon eine Sache mit diesen Gewinnspiele. Ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen, habe aber zum Glück keine Kontodaten preisgegeben. Nun habe ich aber eine Rechnung von dieser tollen Firma bekommen, mit so einer Art versteckten Drohung. Preis: 48€ für 6 Monate und seit dem ersten Eintrag Massenweise E-Mails  "....wir sind nicht alleine...."
Ich habe freundlich so gut wie allen Sendern zu verstehen gegeben, das ich kein Interesse an ihrem service habe.
Als das mit den Mails nach 2-3 Wochen aufhörte, rief mich eine Dame von GewinnMagnet an und wollte meine Kontodaten, die ich natürlich nicht hergab. "... dann werde ich sie hier löschen..." war die Antwort und dic Sache für mich erledigt. Jetzt geht der ganze Kram von vorne los und ich werde wohl mit Juristen und ähnlichen Leuten drohen müssen.
Was noch seltsam erscheint, die Firma sitzt in Darmstadt und hat die Bakverbindung: "Ostsächsische Sparkasse Dresden" ! Über diese Sparkasse laufen viele solcher Geschäfte, ist mir vor einiger Zeit schon aufgefallen.
Viele Dank fürs lesen und meldet Euch mal
EX-Taro


----------



## Unregistriert Danke (12 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

besten Dank für die Auskunft !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Vielen Dank allerseits,

im Tab nebenan hab ich das Teilnahmeformular für Gewinnmagnet bereits ausgefüllt. die kleingedruckten AGBs haben mich zwar sehr stutzig gemacht, aber ich war dennoch bereit gewesen teilzunehmen. Kurz vor'm Absenden des Formulars hab ich dann doch noch nach Erfahrungsberichten von Gewinnmagnet recherchiert ...... und GottseiDank diese Seite gefunden, die mich wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen brachte.

Danke dafür
der wurzelseppp


----------



## Merker (14 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Danke ! 

Auch ich wollte mich eintragen und habe euch nach kurzer Suche entdeckt.
Platz vier bei der Suche nach    "......magnet" auf  WEB.de.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Yo danke dir für diesen Beitrag, hab auch direkt google angeworfen denn ich fragte mich ob das sehr seriös ist das popup kam bei mir durch welove.de ... also pro7
tztztz...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Ich kann Euch allen GRUNDSÄTZLICH davon abraten, sich irgendwo anzumelden, was per Pop-Up Werbung macht. Ist meistens unseriös, man kann Firmenname, -sitz usw. nicht nachvollziehen und hat nachher den ganzen Ärger. Bei meiner Mutter hat solch eine Firma mal monatelang richtigen Telefonterror gemacht.
Also, Finger weg von sowas. Verträge u.ä. NIE über Internet abschliessen und nicht auf solche Gewinnspiel-Angebote reinfallen !! Am Besten, das Fenster gleich schliessen, dann kommt man auch nicht in Versuchung.

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Telekomunikacja (2 Mai 2006)

Nun ist offensichtlich die Frist für die "Gewinnspielgarantie" verlängert worden.

Beim Öffnen von PC-Welt sprang mir das aktualisierte pop-up entgegen:


> *Sehr geehrter pcwelt.de Nutzer,*
> _[...]_
> *ACHTUNG:* Die Gewinnspielgarantie gibt es nur noch bis zum 15.05.2006
> _[...]_


----------



## Flo (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Vielen Dank für eure Mitteilungen! Wollte mich auch gerade anmelden bzw. weitergehen, doch glüchlicherweise gibt es Google!
lg Florian


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 Mai 2006)

"Gewinnmagnet" bzw. Albrecht von H*** hat umgestellt.  

Als ich gerade meinen web.de-account verlassen habe, öffnete sich folgendes pop-up:


> *Sehr geehrter Internet Nutzer,*
> 
> Sie dürfen exklusiv bei der offiziellen Weltmeister-Umfrage teilnehmen: Werden Wir Weltmeister? möchten wir von Ihnen wissen und verlosen unter allen ausgewählten Teilnehmern zwei BMW!
> 
> ...


Klickt man den link *http://www.v*wm.de*, der nur vermeintlich existiert (s. att. "Eigenschaften")  , an, landet man auf *http://www.planet**.com/cgi-bin/wingame.pl?partner_pk=300&wingame_pk=26&sub_id=textpop*. 

Sowohl "AGB" als auch "Impressum" und "Datenschutz" sind leer :scherzkeks: :

```
javascript://
```


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Mai 2006)

Nachtrag:

Der link, unter dem sich das pop-up-Fenster öffnet, lautet übrigens *http://adimg.uimserv.net/PLANET**/v4w_text_pop_subid.html*.


----------



## siaca (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

Ich kann ebenfalls nur sagen FINGER WEG!
Ich habe mich auch dort registriert, da ich aber keine Bestätigungsmail bekam, habe ich nicht gekündigt. Bekam daher gleichmal 48 Euro abgebucht.
Erneute Kündigung: Keine Reaktion. Dann hab ich's leider vergessen. Muss wohl nicht erwähnen,d ass ich bisher nichts gewonnen habe.
Aufmerksam wurde ich, als mir heute erneut 48 Euro abgebucht wurden. Ein Anruf bei der Firma ergab dann, dass meine Kündigung nicht einging. Komisch... Diesesmal bin ich auf jedenfall hinterher, dass meine Kündigung eingeht. Einziger Pluspunkt: Die Dame am Telefon war wirklich net...


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*



> Ein Anruf bei der Firma ergab dann, dass meine Kündigung nicht einging. Komisch...


ja klar... und die Erde ist eine Scheibe, gell?:-D 

Ein kurzer Widerruf, und das Geld ist wieder da.
Mit online banking geht das sekundenschnell.
Habe jetzt noch nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen. Aber so wie es aussieht, ist es ein Anbieter, welches mit gleichen Maschen wie die anderen hier besprochenen arbeitet. 
Die Kosten für die Teilnahme sind nicht oder nur unscheinbar auf der Homepage zu sehen? Wusstest du was du zahlen müsstest?
[..........]
_
Rechtlich bedenkliche Teile gelöscht. Feststellungen, ob Verträge gültig sind oder nicht können im allgemeinen von hier aus nicht getroffen werden. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (7 Februar 2007)

*AW: Was ist da los bei "gewinnmagnet"?*

mal nachgeschaut.


> 1. Daten-Eingabe
> 
> Aus technischen Gründen ist eine Anmeldung zur Zeit leider nicht möglich. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.


na sowas...


----------

